# Buck Shopping.



## mmiller (Apr 3, 2012)

Ok so the last few weeks I have been looking around at different websites an looking at pedigrees buck shopping. I dont want to make a jump at the first one I see. So today I was looking around an I found one that I really like. I would like your imput on him. Hes still young. Thanks.

http://www.sjuboers.com/for-sale.html

Hes the last one on the page name is SJU BOLT ACTION


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

holy cow they are some nice babies. Out of my price range but they are very nice.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Feb 28, 2011)

I don't see anything mentioned about pigmentation, but otherwise they seem nice. I find pigmentation to be very genetic.

I wish they would show the actual sire's photo or be more clear who the sire is. They never actual say who it is, just mention the grandsire. Unless, I am missing something. 
When buying that young it would be nice to know what their sire's horn set looks like. 

But they look really nice.


----------



## mmiller (Apr 3, 2012)

Your right 20kidsonhill I couldnt find a pic of the sire either. I just emailed them an asked for one. Im still looking also so i might be puttin up more pics. Im new to goats an even newer to bloodlines. So I need LOTS of help lol.


----------



## Maggie (Nov 5, 2010)

It looks as though they are retaining Bolt Action, I didnt' see him on their for sale page but did find him on the buck page. They all look nice, but really hard to tell at only 2 weeks old.


----------



## mmiller (Apr 3, 2012)

Ok well when I went to the website they wasnt sure which one they was gonna retain. After emailing them they picked him to retain so back to shopping again lol.


----------



## mmiller (Apr 3, 2012)

I have narrowed my search down to two bucks an they both happen to come from the same farm. They are BC B586 an BC 605 the first two bucks on the pagehttp://www.bearcreekboers.com/Pages/Sales/BoerGoatsForSaleMissouri.asp?pid=44&f=BS&fbid=1&fsid=2 . Im going to look at them this weekend. Would like to hear what you all think of them. Thanks.


----------



## mmiller (Apr 3, 2012)

Ok checked that link an it didnt work. You can go to bearcreekboers.com click on bucks for sale. Sorry!


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

I would take the Steam Roller buck. But I'm partial to Status Quo. Neither of those two bucks show up on the ABGA website as being registered. I'm sure they can be. Those people are known breeders. But I would want to iron the registration papers thing out *before* I bought one.


----------



## mmiller (Apr 3, 2012)

Thank you Tenacross I didnt realize that an will be sure to ask about it. I have been in contact with the breeder an we are going this weekend to look an put down a deposit if we decide we want one.


----------



## lovemykidds (Dec 24, 2012)

I love 586's red tail heehee they both seem nice


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Feb 28, 2011)

Really nice website, They do a great job giving you the info that you need. I am very partial to the status quo, but I do have to say there is a lot of it out there. We bought a status quo son and I am worried that there is just too much out there for the offspring to sell really well. We will see. We haven't had a lot for sale from him yet. 
Did you decide on one? did you go look at them? I love that doe, Destiny, that the have for sale. The buck STeamroller was the 2010 ABGA National REserve grandchampion buck. If you didn't buy one of the bucks, you hsould buy this doe.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Looking good, good luck


----------



## mmiller (Apr 3, 2012)

We went yesterday to look at the bucks. 605 was just put on hold the day I sent an email. When I got there to look while 605 is a great buck I would have ended up picking 586 anyway. The pics on the website were 2 months old so he is alot bigger now. He was weighed a couple days ago an now is 170lds. So we put a deposit on him an plan to go get him next weekend. Now there is just the matter of selling my commerical herdsire. Thanks everyone for your input. Thanks.

As soon as hes home I will post some updated pics of him.


----------



## lovemykidds (Dec 24, 2012)

mmiller said:


> We went yesterday to look at the bucks. 605 was just put on hold the day I sent an email. When I got there to look while 605 is a great buck I would have ended up picking 586 anyway. The pics on the website were 2 months old so he is alot bigger now. He was weighed a couple days ago an now is 170lds. So we put a deposit on him an plan to go get him next weekend. Now there is just the matter of selling my commerical herdsire. Thanks everyone for your input. Thanks.
> 
> As soon as hes home I will post some updated pics of him.


Congratulations on your new buck!


----------



## mmiller (Apr 3, 2012)

Thank you lovemykidds. We are excited to add him to our herd. Now I will prolly hound you guys with registering questions when his babies hit the ground.


----------



## lovemykidds (Dec 24, 2012)

I'm Holly, I don't guess I have told anyone yet. Haha I'm there with you on the registration, will be having reg babies in a few months


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

That is super to hear, Congrats


----------



## kikoguy (Dec 9, 2012)

Marcey were are you at in sw missouri I'm in the carthage area congrats on your new buck I'm sure he will throw some very nice kids


----------



## mmiller (Apr 3, 2012)

Im not too far from you Zach. Im about 45 miles south of Joplin.


----------

